# Cleaning the cheese cloth / sack ?



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Is there any special way to clean your cheese cloth or muslin after each use. I am a newbie at this and love the fresh cheese. I have been using the 1/4 cup Apple Cider Vinager to a gallon milk ( heated to 180) recipe.

I seperate the curds with a muslin cloth. I have been washing it after us with hot water and a tiny amount of All free & clear plus a splash of white vinager. Then rinse with clean cool water and line dry.

Is this all right? or is there another way better? Thanks


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,
I guess that sounds good, I haven't washed with vinegar, but I assume it adds some cleaning power to the All. I just put it on the sanitary cycle, hot water w/ bleach. Or boiling is good too, if it gets really into the cloth. 
Megan


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I rinse under running cold water first. Then with hot water really rubbing to get off visible particles. After that it goes into an appropriate wash load with my homemade non-toxic soap and oxyclean. Before use all my cheesecloths- new or used- get boiled and the boiling water used to sterilize the rest of the cheese stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

I wash mine right away in the kitchen sink with Dawn with bleach alternative, rinse well in hot water with a bit of bleach, hang to dry and boil with cheese stuff prior to making cheese.

Christy


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for all replies.
I have not been boiling it before making cheese. I was given the recipe by my milk seller. I had never made cheese before until this fresh milk/non aged cheese recipe.
:/
I did not know to boil the muslin, so please don't fuss at me. I promise I will boil my muslin cloth from now on.
After the muslin dries I fold it and store in a zip lock bag. It is always bone dry before I store it.
I am glad I asked.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't boil mine. I iron it. :biggrin


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Rose said:


> I don't boil mine. I iron it. :biggrin


Are you serious? Hot iron with steam or no steam? Now I hate ironing but that would only take a minute.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

> I don't boil mine. I iron it. Big Grin


That's really ingenious.  It's alot quicker than boiling. Cool.
Megan


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I will be ironing this week :rofl


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

After making cheese,I clean all the stuff off with running water and zap it in microwave wet ,let it dry and place in zip-loc-bag and right before I reuse the cloth ,I just microwave my cloth again in a glass Pyrex bowl with water to cover in it ,zap it good and it's boiling,let the cloth drip and cool,wring out and use for cheese.


----------

